# Chamber of Reflection, Alchemy and Christianity



## Frater Cliff Porter (Sep 3, 2012)

I have posted this elsewhere, but think it work discussing and each forum I belong to seems to have its own set of regulars...so thought I would, likewise post it here.







Image is from:

"The Secret Room of Alchemy and Magic" from _Reflections on the Ancient Myths with Consideration to Masonry_ (unpublished manuscript in German, dated 1831)

Itâ€™s a remarkable 80-page manuscript that's sort of an early version of David Allen Hulse's _Key of it All: an Encyclopedic Guide to the Sacred Languages & Magickal Systems of the World_. 

It compares the mysteries of Religion (Hebrew, Christian, Greek, Roman, Hindu, Zoroastrian, Egyptian, Gnostic, Mithraic, etc.) with alchemy and Freemasonry. It synthesizes these teachings with symbolism (Illustrated throughout), and anticipates many of the same things later discussed by Pike (the Trimurti, Lingam-Yoni, etc.).

Employing numerology, sacred geometry, planetary & zodiacal symbolism, it compares alchemy and esoteric Masonry. The author was a member of the Grand Lodge of Three World Globes, and employs the Masonic symbols of this Rite. He discusses its unique tracing boards, and analyzes the signs, grips, and words (after the Craft Degrees, they germanare different from ours).


----------



## scialytic (Sep 3, 2012)

How could the Chamber of Reflection be worked in US Lodges? Would it be worked in an appendant body? or could it legally be worked in the Craft Lodge?


----------



## Michael Hatley (Sep 3, 2012)

The lodge I was raised utilizes a room of reflection on some occasions - Brother Porter has been there if I'm not mistaken (Gray Lodge).

I think it and the rest of esoteric stuff is interesting and adds to vibe.  I do think it should be reinforced by at least some of the brethren to the candidate the idea that it is symbolic and allegorical.  The direct truth is that many men have never heard of Gnosticism, the Gitas, medeival spiritulism etc, much less studied it.  So you take texts a hundred years old put together by people who took a little bit from here, a little bit from there, wrapped a ceremony around it, codfied it, turned down the lights and used it for initiations - then we come along and recreate it, and modern day folks don't get much benefit besides an overall impression of weird.

If it both lends gravitas to the intiation and sparks genuine scholarly research, that is good, and why I'm tryin to keep an open mind about it.

Done poorly I think it could do the exact opposite of that though - give the ceremony a hokey vibe and have people mark up some of the lesser known religions as woowoo.


----------



## chrmc (Sep 3, 2012)

I've not read much on the Chamber of Reflections, but as far as I understand it is not really a degree, more of a place for the mason to go find solitude and ponder whatever may be on his mind. The setup of the chamber and some of the things it contain acting as symbols, should help the reflection. I've been told that it is very common to have in European lodge, but have not verified the statement. 

Personally I think it is an interesting aspect that could be a positive addition to a lodge if done and used correctly. Not sure however if there is any GLoTX restrictions on it?


----------



## Michael Hatley (Sep 3, 2012)

I've asked that from folks pushing the chamber of reflections here in Texas and gotten evasive answers.  There are a couple of things that I have gathered on the edges. 

First, the council of work mandates certain things in the ritual.  What they don't are the grey areas, and that in reality is somewhat elastic. 

Second, the TO lodges operating in Texas, while not strictly invite only, are, shall we say - a bit more exclusive than lodges due to various forces of gravity.  Lots of previous Grand Masters, travelling lecturer circuit types, past masters of some distinction, academics, etc in their ranks.  And those TO lodges (the two I know of) are big on the chamber of reflection, candles, tuxedos, festive boards and that sort of thing.

I didn't really push the issue much on the legalities, but I gathered that adding those two things together put the chambers of reflection in the "wink nod" category.  As in, if implemented by someone(s) with connections, in a lodge where noone is likely to make a stink about it, then it flies under the radar and all is good.  Since I don't have the time to fool with my local TO lodge yet with all that is on my plate, and my contact knows that at my lodge the best space we'd have would basically ammount to a "broom closet of reflection" - adding on that we have enough rabblerousers that someone would likely make a hell of a stink just to fnord the place I haven't done much to follow up on it.

From the little experience I have seen though I think chambers of reflection likely suit a TO lodge better overall anyway.  I'm just skeptical that you can bolt on that sort of thing to a traditional, mainstream modern day Texas blue lodge.  Folks who petition a TO lodge are more likely to have brushed up against some primary sources and get more out of the allusions than the folks I see knocking on the door to blue lodges.  But I agree with the goal and the gist.

For me I think it comes down to that I think emulating the Europeans isn't likely to work as well as doubling down on what makes us American.  So I like ideas that get us out in public, outside of the lodge building, more than ones than focus on quasi-theology/occult.  

But as usual, I'm ramblin....:52:


----------



## scialytic (Sep 3, 2012)

I've read of some that aren't just a room, but rooms without windows or doors and you are dropped down through the floor (talk about dramatics!). So when would it be used? before all Degrees? or just for MM? 

I want to say I read about it being used in York Rite. Brother Hatley, you have a really good point about it not being adopted for general Texas Lodges. Most people probably see it as a good _idea_, but that is probably where it stops. The reality is that we all have experienced an _internal_ Chamber of Reflection...but the _outward_ would also be pretty powerful, I'd imagine. 

Does anybody know of any Lodges (aside from TO or EC Lodges) or appendant bodies that employ the Chamber of Reflection?


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Sep 3, 2012)

Quite honestly, the only thing I have read about  chamber of reflection is in the 33rd degree (invite only) of the Scottish Rite. Not sure how true or false it is, but that's what I read, and I don't even remember where.  I wouldn't mind a spot to reflect and meditate though..I look forward to seeing more posts about it.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Sep 3, 2012)

16 lodges in Colorado use the Chamber of Reflection that I am aware of.  It is always before the EA degree.  You are welcome to our lodge anytime we have an EA if you would like to experience its use.


----------



## Bob Reed (Jun 5, 2015)

I got to experience the CoR in my EA degree. It was a small room, black walls with various Hermetic and Alchemical symbols throughout. With one chair, desk ,a single candle and a few pages of questions to answer in an hours time. Talk about intense! I spent the first few minutes just looking around the room at the various symbols. Later I would write my EA paper on the CoR, it's symbols, intended usage and my experience therein. It wasn't scary, nor intended to be so. It was serious and solemn. Taking it in along with the rest of the degree proved to be a truly moving and life changing event. However, it was only after the fact that I studied the history, usage and symbolism of the CoR that I realized what it was conveying, but that is true with almost everything in Freemasonry.


----------



## Browncoat (Jun 5, 2015)

I read about the Chamber of Reflection in the book: _A Traditional Observance Lodge_. It sounds like it would only enhance the EA degree experience, and coupled with everything else outlined in the book, is the proverbial icing on the cake. Due to its limited use and unique...decor...I'm not sure many lodges would realistically have the space for one, though.


----------



## Bob Reed (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah, I can see how that would be a problem. I thing ours is just a converted broom closet...


----------



## Roy_ (Jun 6, 2015)

In the Netherlands the CoR is quite common, in my (irregular) order, but also in the Grand Orient. It is sometimes located in a cellar and (indeed) does not need to be very big. I sat in one for quite a while before my initiation and recently also before I was made FC. The symbols displayed differ per grade, but they are fairly common symbols to contemplate on while upstairs the lodge is opened; a skull, an hourglass, "know theyself", a peacock, of course a Bible and indeed some 'light alchemical' symbology. I know lodges where the CoR is situated right next to the lodge room and forms a second entrance to the temple, but in the building where we gather, it is situated in the basement. I do see the function of it. The candidate mentally prepares for what is to come while waiting for the part that he may not yet experience takes place.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 27, 2015)

chrmc said:


> I've not read much on the Chamber of Reflections, but as far as I understand it is not really a degree, more of a place for the mason to go find solitude and ponder whatever may be on his mind.


This is the way that I understand it.


----------



## Bob Reed (Oct 27, 2015)

We use it before the EA degree. It sets the tone for the work in my humble opinion. I also understand that it is/can be used in the York Rite although I'm not totally sure.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Oct 27, 2015)

In Canada the Scottish Rite has a 'Chamber of Reflection' for the candidates for the 4th degree (the first in the Scottish Rite system) and one or two other degrees as well. The Valley I belong to meets in a Craft Lodge building and we have to improvise the chamber. At the simplest it is dark, lit only by a candle, and displays the Emblems of Mortality.


----------



## Erickson Ybarra (Oct 27, 2015)

Michael Hatley said:


> The lodge I was raised utilizes a room of reflection on some occasions - Brother Porter has been there if I'm not mistaken (Gray Lodge).
> 
> I think it and the rest of esoteric stuff is interesting and adds to vibe.  I do think it should be reinforced by at least some of the brethren to the candidate the idea that it is symbolic and allegorical.  The direct truth is that many men have never heard of Gnosticism, the Gitas, medeival spiritulism etc, much less studied it.  So you take texts a hundred years old put together by people who took a little bit from here, a little bit from there, wrapped a ceremony around it, codfied it, turned down the lights and used it for initiations - then we come along and recreate it, and modern day folks don't get much benefit besides an overall impression of weird.
> 
> ...



I am a member of Gray Lodge currently awaiting the 3rd degree. I was told Gray used to have a chamber of reflection with everything that came with it, but no longer does due to an edict. The room is still utilized before every degree and a little differently before an EA degree.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 28, 2015)

Canadian Paul said:


> At the simplest it is dark, lit only by a candle, and displays the Emblems of Mortality.


This is how I have heard they are pretty much furnished.


----------



## hanzosbm (Oct 28, 2015)

I did a great deal of study on the CoR awhile back to really get down to the meanings of the symbols, how and why they relate to each other, and the story it was trying to tell.  On the one hand, if one is willing to put in the effort to really dig into it, it's quite beautiful and enlightening.  The lessons it teaches are quite deep, arguably cutting to the core of the rest of the degrees.  But it occurs to me that the candidate will have absolutely no understanding of these things so it just comes across as weird esoteric stuff. 
In generations past, if a candidate had already had a very in depth study of alchemy, Kabbalah, astrology, and possible a few other esoteric disciplines, he MIGHT be able to put it all together in the limited time he had in the CoR, but even then, it seems rather unnecessary at such an early stage in the game. 

If it were up to me, I would reinstate a CoR, but make it MUCH more simple.  Dark room, table, chair, skull, hourglass, pen and paper, mirror, and some of the cautionary messages on the walls.  That's it.  Those are the only parts that are truly reflectionary.  The rest just serves to give a feeling of occult for the drama and in my mind, it's dramatic enough on its own.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 28, 2015)

hanzosbm said:


> If it were up to me, I would reinstate a CoR, but make it MUCH more simple.  Dark room, table, chair, skull, hourglass, pen and paper, mirror, and some of the cautionary messages on the walls.  That's it.  Those are the only parts that are truly reflectionary.  The rest just serves to give a feeling of occult for the drama and in my mind, it's dramatic enough on its own.



That describes the only CofR I have ever seen.


----------



## hanzosbm (Oct 28, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> That describes the only CofR I have ever seen.


A lot of them have alchemical symbolism as well.  Some others use astrological symbolism, I've even seen a few with Pagan/nature religion symbolism.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Oct 30, 2015)

Never seen one before in CT,  my Lodge doesn't have one but I sort of wish we did.   I have only ever seen them in pictures


----------



## hanzosbm (Oct 30, 2015)

I know that this is going off on a bit of a tangent, but, here it goes anyway...

The purpose of the CoR (well, main purpose) is to cause the candidate to reflect; to think about not only himself, his life, and his mortality, but also about the serious undertaking that he is about to embark upon.  Few of us have ever seen a C0R and VERY few of us ever experienced it firsthand as a candidate in practice.  By try to put yourself in those shoes (metaphorically speaking, because once you've been duly and truly...nevermind).  This is a new, strange, and mysterious world to you.  You've heard all of the rumors, both good and bad, but you know for a fact that you are about to initiated into the world's oldest secretive society.  You enter the room and the gravity of your situation grows.  Some of my favorite aspects of the CoR are the expressions written cautioning against those not taking it seriously.  At this point, alone with one's thoughts, that man must truly face himself and make a hard decision.  I won't say that it would be the most defining moment for all men, but it'd be up there.

Now, let's contrast this with the attitude on the other side of the door.  Granted, we are all brothers, and we enjoy each other's company, but are we taking away from the solemnity of the event for the candidate?  The CoR is designed to instill upon him the seriousness of the endeavor.  Perhaps we should put a little more effort into ensuring that we reciprocate.

In my mind, the perfect scenario would be this:

The candidate is informed of the yes vote and given the date of his initiation.  He is told that he will be picked up from his home by the brother who will be acting as his guide and that brother brings him to the lodge.  Upon his arrival, all the brethren are already inside the lodge and it has been opened.  The candidate and his guide essentially walk into an empty building with the exception of the Tyler outside the door.  From here, it would vary a bit based on jurisdiction and the use of the CoR.  I've also heard that some CoR are essentially connected to the lodge room so that one must pass through the CoR.  In other words, you'd enter the CoR through one door, and exit through another door which would be the door to the lodge.  In my opinion, this method would make for a wonderful impression as well as avoiding all the joking around prior to the degree that might undermine the seriousness of it.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 30, 2015)

When I was initiated I ate dinner with the Brethren, then they excused themselves. A short time later the Tyler called to me, guided me into the CoR, and the rest went pretty much as you've described,
I, for one, am certainly glad my Mother Lodge had a CoR. I can't imagine being Initiated without it.


----------

